# i was on welfare before uber



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

Uber got me back to work and off welfare.

we all complain about our jobs but the facts are the facts.

i was almost homeless and had no job for 5 years.

i had driven taxis years ago but could not afford renting taxi and regulations ect.

Truthfully Uber became a Golden Opportunity and got me off welfare Medicaid and food stamps.

when i work i can earn $500 per week for 4-5 days easily and much more.

truthfully i am happy to be off welfare and working, many thanks to Uber a good
place to work if You follow the program and do exactly as app says.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

Good for you, you made a positive step and I hope it works out well for you!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Glad to see things worked out, but now I'm confused from your other posts. Now you have to deal with a traffic citation, and that really hurts your budget.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/pay-traffic-ticket-or-car-payment-this-month.138364/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/traffic-citations-suck.138363/

Try to keep positive, and go fight that ticket.


----------



## Ocj (Oct 28, 2015)

You need to work more hours. 500 a week as a contractor is nothing. You need minimum 900 a week as a contractor . Motivate yourself to work harder


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

driver5000 said:


> Uber got me back to work and off welfare.
> 
> we all complain about our jobs but the facts are the facts.
> i was almost homeless and had no job for 5 years.
> ...


GOOD on you. Seriously. 
It is true that people complain about things they shouldn't.
I'm not a very religious person, but I was educated in a private Catholic school, and I remember my bible. There's something written in there about feeling bad because you have no shoes, until you meet a begger that has no feet. It's true. 
For YOU, uber is a saviour.

USE it as a stepping stone. Keep moving forward. Don't get comfortable with your $500 a week, use that to build an empire. Work hard, yes. But, work smart too.

And, fight. Fight. If you've been that down and out, you know how to fight. Don't forget. 
Fight that ticket. MAKE them prove you did what you did to a judge. Even if you lose, FIGHT. Make them pay for every nickel they take. If you can, make them pay a dime for every nickle.

And, UBER ON.


----------



## jothopo (Jan 21, 2017)

Ocj said:


> You need to work more hours. 500 a week as a contractor is nothing. You need minimum 900 a week as a contractor . Motivate yourself to work harder


 500-700 a week works just fine for me working around 30 hrs. Why do you feel that people need 900? As long as you are closely monitoring your miles, there's nothing wrong with 500 bucks a week.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm glad Uber was able to help you out.

I am also very grateful for Uber. I've not come so close to destitution, mainly because of a very supportive family, but I loathe job interviews and shift work. It seems like doing Uber is one of the few ways to get paid without tons of help from nepotism.

I've got a few home-based businesses and as much as people complain about Uber pay, I've put far more time into my other home based businesses and not gotten nearly as much.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Watch your losses.


----------



## Marcuber (Oct 23, 2014)

Don't get too comfortable with this uber thing and stop settling for less. Yes, Uber got you out of the messy situation in which you were but don't talk about it like it was the Mount Rushmore of opportunities. Uber is extremely abussive and should serve as a transitional job or a side gig for extra cash. It's totally unreliable. What happens next when uber deactivate you for the dumbest reason ever. It has happend to many of us before. You will be back on welfare. Have some self respect for yourself and find another job while being grateful to uber in the process. Uber will disappoint and screw your life if this is your approach to life.


----------



## gsneaker350 (Feb 19, 2016)

Do as the app says???? Hahahahaha


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Color me skeptical. I smell an Ubershill.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Yeah, but a break job is $500. Gas fill ups are another $80 or so. The eventual front end work will run $600. Tires $450. Insurance. Cost of data plan and on and on. Plus you definitely qualify for Obamacare on this wage. So health insurance is costly, rent, food. Uber should not take 25 ****ing percent.


----------



## karenftx (Jan 14, 2017)

Ocj said:


> You need to work more hours. 500 a week as a contractor is nothing. You need minimum 900 a week as a contractor . Motivate yourself to work harder


Why do you need $900 a week? If they are doing ok on $500 a week, then all is well with their world. We don't all live in hideously expensive cities.

But to OP, good for you!!!


----------

